# Fry Tank



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I've just purchased a a small 25 litre fry tank as the plastic one that's floating in my main tank just gets in the way 
I have two yellow lab fry in there currently and looks like one of my jalo reefs is holding at present so thought I'd get a separate tank. 
I purchased a 50w heater and the tank came with lighting and a filter. 
The filter is a internal that sticks to the glass. The problem with it is the little slits on the front where I think fry could get sucked into. 
Would I be better grabbing a sponge filter that sits on the bottom of the tank?

Also should I cut a small piece of my canister filter sponge and let it float in the water to help with the cycle..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are better off with a 20G Long tank since the average # of fry spit is 20 and you will need to raise them to 2 inches before you can sell or add back to the adult tank.

Sponge filters are great for fry tanks.

I would not remove any media from your canister because you are still trying to grow bacteria to handle ammonia and produce nitrate in that tank.

Plan to change water daily in the fry tank...frequent water changes are good for fry anyway.

You may not want to combine the new jalo fry with the older yellow lab fry.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have put newborn fry in tanks of 6-10 gallons before. The advantage is that I feel it is easier for them to find the food. And quicker water changes so I tend to keep on top of that. But I would not raise fry long term in those sizes of tanks. Depending on growth rate and quantity of fish, a month or two and then into a bigger tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

So if I had a fully cycled fry tank and let them grow to approx 2.5 inches before selling or moving into a grow out tank.

If I then didn't have fish in the fry tank for say a month or so would I loose the cycle if no fish were in there and I turned the heater off ect.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you did not turn anything off, you would not lose the cycle in a month. But a more practical plan is to run the fry tank filter on your established tank and empty the fry tank.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Ok, so I'd always have one on hand to take out from main tank if any new fry came along, place it back, fill with water, treat tap water and switch heater on.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Correct.


----------

